# 5 Vegas Series A Apotheosis Cigar Review - A very good cigar for the money.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have smoked around 10 of these and have had 2 that needed a little work to loosen up the draw but no dogs in the pack other than that. Way more m...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Series A Apotheosis Cigar Review - A very good cigar for the money.


----------

